

Microsoft reveals source to Russian Secret Service - _pi
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/security/2010/07/08/microsoft-opens-source-code-to-russian-secret-service-40089481/
Could this be because of Russia's push for Linux and dismissal of black box software?
======
_pi
I think this is a very interesting move on Microsoft's part. It comes from
Russia's dismissal of blackbox vendor software citing security and privacy
fears. As well as Russia's push for it's own open Linux distro, ALT Linux. It
seems that Microsoft wants to regain some traction within the Russian
government.

